

Material design Linux desktop - pavs
http://quartz-os.github.io/

======
wodenokoto
I know a lot of the HN community have a lot of bad things to say about flat
design, but this desktop looks fun and bright.

There still seems to be some edges that needs to be re-thought about many of
the current flat designs (a lot of them have problems distinguishing buttons
and text in many real world cases) and hopefully such a large undertaking can
be part of a public development of Material.

I wish the team good luck!

